# `Out in Front' A Polish fighter pilots story Witold Lanowski's story



## Xjrtaz (Apr 9, 2014)

Folks, the publication date is finally here. The book will be available from the 1st August 2014. 
It is the gripping story (even if I say so myself) of the exploits of one of the famous Polish fighter pilots who flew in 4 air forces throughout his career culminating
in THE most famous 8th AF fighter group, the 56th.
The book will be available direct from the publishers, `Fighting High Publications' or the usual outlets of Waterstone's and Amazon
approx. 350 pages, 16 pages of photographs all for £25 if purchasing the hardback

Krys Lanowski

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice one. I'll keep my eyes open for it when published.


----------

